# Interested in Best Convict Cichlid Hybrids!



## Doc6DK

Hi, I currently have a 40 Gallon tank with a couple Honduran Red Points(Blue Convicts) and a breeding pair of Convict Cichlids; most likely already hybrids due to the blue and yellow fins. At least the male shows these traits I believe the female is the closest to a pure Black Convict Cichlid. It doesn't matter to me because I just use their babies as feeders for my Oscar and Firemouths that are in a separate tank.

Anyways, I'm interested in what everyone thinks the best looking hybrids are that involve Convict Cichlids, Honduran Red Points, or Firemouths. Also, pictures of some you can find or own yourself would be amazing! I love seeing new variations of fish. So please share anything you've found or created yourself that you think is cool/interesting in your eyes!

Thanks!
Doc6DK

P.S. I understand hybrids can ruin populations of purebreds for others! I do not plan to sell/distribute these fish. I'd just like to have a few crazy looking fish for my own fish tank! I find that hybrids are very interesting ugly or beautiful! All babies will be used to feed my other cichlids and fry used for healthy live food for my brother's smaller fish! I do plan to keep the best looking hybrids to have in my aquarium just for friends to see and wonder "What kind of fish is that?!?" So post your thoughts AND PICTURES:-D on cool, ugly, or beautiful Convict, Firemouth, or Honduran Red Point hybrids!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

I've seen a few cool ones, I'll let MonteSS post his AWESOME hybrid con/hrp male... but here is one I've seen around (credit to whoever's fish this is). It's a "firecon"










and even tho it's not completely relevant, here's a Texas x JD hybrid


----------



## SEAN420

My convict n texas were trying to go at it. i got rid of both of em..  i didnt want the mess...

n go at it as.. trying to breed...


----------



## Stoic

Albino convicts are interesting. They are not really hybrids, but something you might be intersted in
. A picture of one of mine


----------



## mattmean

I just recently joined this forum but I think what you are hoping to get is going to be harder than you think. I could be wrong but if you are looking to X a con with a different genus, it might take many lines of breeding. Flowerhorns took lots of perfecting, cons breed like crazy but lost of other species wont.

I've seen people cross a trimac x jag then cross that jag/tri with a cuban.

I think you might need a bridge fish.

Pershaps: a con is (Archocentrus nigrofasciatus )

So try Archocentrus nigrofasciatus and crossing any of these if you are willing to put in some work.

I'm not pro but these seem to come from similar lines.

Archocentrus centrarchus










Archocentrus sajica










Archocentrus spinnosissimus.


----------



## MonteSS

Male HRP x Con









Female HRP x Con









I need to get some newer pics or vids.

....Bill


----------



## dright21

Those are all beautiful fish. I'm not really into hybrids but now you have me wanting to try and mix a few up to get a nice looking, colorful fish that noone knows what it is lol. Thanks everyone for sharing and to the OP great topic.


----------



## Flippercon

jason_nj has a jd/con that is stunning.


----------



## Doc6DK

MonteSS said:


> Male HRP x Con
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female HRP x Con
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get some newer pics or vids.
> 
> ....Bill


My male "convict"(says the lfs) looks kind of like your hrp/con but the red is tinted yellow and has a blue tint as well. I like your female alot! makes me want to see what my fry grow out to be.

Also the convict/dempsey cross has to be my favorite by far! I wonder if my electric blue jd would be able to pull it off with my blue convict or the regular convicts even!


----------



## 2fewtanks

Black Convict X Super Green Texas. Too immature yet to get any idea of adult size however the range of colours has been rewarding. Behaviours are also diverse - females are behaving at this stage more like convicts, males more like texas.


----------



## MonteSS

Here is that male today alon with others in the "boys" tank. Too many babies with girls in there.

The Big old SA Oblongum rules the tank but does not look for a fight, and the Mixteco Gold is second in command (meaning he is a PITA)

Different generations of hybrids. The fish in the above pic is dominant and shows the ragged trailers of an old male 50 in vid). One is very blue for some reason and has the longer more slender body type as a true HRP (1:05). The original dad pure Rio Danli is in there too but gets beat up a bit 41). He was an amazing looking fish in his younger days.








....Bill


----------



## Zombie Cichlid

WOW, i just loved the Texas x JD hybrid! Awesome fish! Great colours!
It's a nice option that i'll consider for the future.
Thanks!!!


----------

